# rigid heddle loom



## jeffl (May 3, 2009)

Hey guys,
My wife has recently been showing intrest in weaving. I would like to build her a loom, we looked at some 20"wide rigid heddle looms and they seem simple in design and I would like to build one but I can't find plans anywhere I've looked. If anyone has any ideas I would appreciate the help.
Jeff


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

I googled looms and got a lot of responses of images etc. It may be helpful to take some of these images and visit a museum, especially one that does the re-enactments of period life. They may be able to let you take a good long look at, measure maybe even try out one of their looms, then with Sketchup you may be able to draw up plans for yourself. Good luck on this, it sounds like an interesting project 'looming' in front of you  Sorry I couldn't resist LOL!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I would check with Dianne. She was doing some weaving.

http://lumberjocks.com/Artist/blog/811


----------

